# New 60x30x30 scape.



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

New scape half finished last night:
I'm waiting on more plants namely some pots of Rottalla for the back, some more downoi and a pot of bolbitis for the left hand vertical part and some HC as a foreground. 
The problem is everything looks very untidy and all over the shop at the minute also I have no idea of what plants will go in the back corners of the scape, a crypt maybe.
Also, I need something in the middle as a focal point, something to contrast all the rotalla gree.


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice. It will be sweet when it grows out.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The hardscape looks great. The planting has a lot of potential, it should fill in nicely. 

What type of lights do you have?


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, I was starting to think everyone hated it.
The tank specs are.
tetratec ex1200
overtank 2x24w luminaire (hidden behind a skateboard in the picture). 
ada aquasoil amazonia 
co2 pressurised. 
More plants arriving tomorrow. Should have some Proserpinaca palustris and some additional pots of downoi, staurgaune and rotalla too.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I like your addition plants. I think it's gonna look good!


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

Nope, I like this. I'm always a fan of any scape with vals (i think those vals). I like the wood, I like the bilateral forefront rocks. Look forward to the new plants. I can tell this will be a gorgeous tank.


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

They're not vals they are infact c. helfri. I'm probably going to trade them out for something else once I've got some good plant mass in their, I'm thinking hairgrass would look good, always had a soft spot for that plant. 
It's a shame I couldn't get the wood and rocks to wok more cohesively for my original wall of stems Idea, but ho hum next tank. 

Thanks for the votes of confidence guys.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

I like this. That rock in the middle bothers me though, as if that rock is trying to be a diamond and the driftwood the setting.


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

The wood isn't totally water logged that's the reasoning for the central rock. It'll be removed as soon as the wood stops being floaty.


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

Nearly there now. Just waiting on bolbitis and HC to arrive. What do people reckon?


----------



## richardesc (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice scape. I like the way it is right now. Just give it some time to fill in. How's the downois doing?


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

The Downoi is in it's emeresed state at the moment as soon as I have some good solid root stock and it's sent out aquatic leaves I'll cut it back hard like you would with any stem plant and go from there. Same goes for the staurgaune which is also still in it's emeresed form.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Your tank looks nice. I wanna see it when its fully grown!


----------



## Greenthums (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking forward to more update photo's as the 'scaping matures.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

